# retic python



## QLD4800 (May 17, 2010)

Heres a picture of this snake a guy was showing me on an american forum. Its a dwarf albino dark lavander reticulated python. I think its awsome.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 17, 2010)

its gorgeous! they have the head of scrubbys


----------



## Rep-Style (May 17, 2010)

how big do the dwarfs get n do the regular sized retics throw them for sport?


----------



## QLD4800 (May 17, 2010)

yeah they might be related to them. I wish these guys mad the journy to australia from indonesia like scrubbies did. Eat all these kangaroos.


----------



## QLD4800 (May 17, 2010)

Has any body seen this morph on snake bytes?


----------



## 2.3casper (May 18, 2010)

that looks too cool


----------

